# Asus Xonar DS Win7(64bit)/7.1 Issue



## Joe321 (Jul 19, 2012)

Hello,

I have a problem getting the 7.1 working under Win7 64. I installed newest drivers. Played with the settings and got 5.1 for a while. After restart a have 2.1 and just cant get more even with older drivers. Any ideas? Thank you for answer. 

[Motherboard: ASUS P8Z77-V LX, Repro 7.1: 3 jacks]

Joe


----------



## Jetster (Jul 19, 2012)

Try these
http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/

http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 19, 2012)

Jetster said:


> Try these
> http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/
> 
> http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false



How are Realtek drivers gonna help him when it uses a Cirrus Logic/C-media chip? 

Edit: you could try THESE


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jul 19, 2012)

What driver are you using? The latest Asus seem to be  7.12.8.1794. If that doesn't work try the unified drivers: 

http://brainbit.wordpress.com/2010/07/19/asus-xonar-unified-drivers/


----------



## Jetster (Jul 19, 2012)

INSTG8R said:


> How are Realtek drivers gonna help him when it uses a Cirrus Logic/C-media chip?
> 
> Edit: you could try THESE



Because its a Realtek ALC887 chipet


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 19, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> What driver are you using? The latest Asus seem to be  7.12.8.1794. If that doesn't work try the unified drivers:
> 
> http://brainbit.wordpress.com/2010/07/19/asus-xonar-unified-drivers/



That was my link 



Jetster said:


> Because its a Realtek ALC887 chipet



LOL the Xonar DX uses a C-Media Oxygen HD chipset to be specific. Not sure where your getting Realtek from.

Edit: My bad it's a Xonar DS but it's still using the same chip.


----------



## Jetster (Jul 19, 2012)

INSTG8R said:


> LOL the Xonar DX uses a C-Media Oxygen HD chipset to be specific. Not sure where your getting Realtek from.
> 
> Edit: My bad it's a Xonar DS but it's still using the same chip.



I don't know what I was thinking


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jul 20, 2012)

INSTG8R said:


> How are Realtek drivers gonna help him when it uses a Cirrus Logic/C-media chip?
> 
> Edit: you could try THESE



Norton say its a virus


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 20, 2012)

Live OR Die said:


> Norton say its a virus



Odd. I highly doubt it is tho I don't know how he does these drivers. Sometimes a "hack" is used that may show up as malicious(the Realtek to X-Fi hack had that issue)

I can't say anything about the drivers I just know they are well regarded and seem to be less hassle, updated and "better" than the ASUS ones.

I'm on Creative X-Fi so I of course use the equivalent drivers by Daniel K.


----------



## Joe321 (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks for the help but the result is the same as with drivers from Asus. Just cant get more then 2.1.


----------

